# Pasta figure



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I saw some white GSD figure on ebay and thought it kind of had a goofy look about it like Pasta so I ordered it thinking I could paint it to look like her. Was a bit difficult but after screwing around with my husband's air brush and paint kit for an hour or two I ended up with this. Also had to use a dremel tool because it came as a male. Not too bad for a first try I think. Was kind of comforting because it helped me remember all the little details about her coat and colors. Figured it would make a nice memorial. Sure do miss that dog. :frown2:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

:surprise:Neutered with a dremel!!Seriously, it looks just like her.Good job and a sweet tribute to Pasta.


----------

